# Occasionally Closed Eye



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

For the past couple weeks, Joey's right eye has occasionally been closed for 30 minutes up to a couple hours at a time, sometimes in the morning, sometimes in the evening, but not every day. Some days it is open all day long. 

While open, it looks bright, shiny and healthy. When it is closed, it just looks closed, no swelling, scaliness, or anything that looks concerning.

Whether it is open or closed, he shows no signs of distress. He eats and poops just fine, drinks enough water, sings, talks, flies, and runs around on the back of the couch like the happiest kid in town. Other than the eye closed on occasions, all seems normal with him.

When it is closed for more than an hour, it seems a mist bath helps. He's at the slow beginning of a molt. Could it possibly be a feather working loose that occasionally bothers him, or should we be concerned?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is it closed when he's hanging around acting relaxed, or when he's actively doing things? It's normal for a bird to sit around with one eye closed when they're not really doing anything. It's not normal to have an eye closed when they're active.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I know how precious Joey is to you and that you must be very observant for anything that could be off with his health. Since you know what's normal for him after all this time I think you should have his eye checked out by a vet. Percy has had mild eye or nose irritation that seems to be from preening at times but he returns to normal within a day. Joey's problem has been going on much longer and should be checked into.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

tielfan said:


> Is it closed when he's hanging around acting relaxed, or when he's actively doing things? It's normal for a bird to sit around with one eye closed when they're not really doing anything. It's not normal to have an eye closed when they're active.


A bit of both, but mostly relaxed and just hanging out. Some days it is open all day, and others he has it closed for a bit here and there. That is why we find it so odd, because more often than not it is open, and even if it is closed he is happy, singing, dancing, flying, etc.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

tielbob said:


> I know how precious Joey is to you and that you must be very observant for anything that could be off with his health. Since you know what's normal for him after all this time I think you should have his eye checked out by a vet. Percy has had mild eye or nose irritation that seems to be from preening at times but he returns to normal within a day. Joey's problem has been going on much longer and should be checked into.


Thanks for the advice.  He will have it open for days on end, and then one day it will be closed for a while.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

One of hubby's desk clerks (hubs manages a hotel) also works for a vet. She spoke to the vet about Joey's eye, and said to bring him in and he'll have a look for free. We can't get him in for a few days, due to the vet's schedule, but because he is acting fine, active, eating, flying, his poops are normal and there is no discharge, scabbing, swelling, etc of the eye, he doesn't feel it warrants an emergency visit.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

sounds like a typical relaxed bird to me. if theres no sign of irritation i wouldn't worry too much! my tiel has one eye closed half the time she's awake because she just loves to cuddle and relax in the sun so she closes one eye if its facing something she doesn' need to pay any attention to. hope hes all good


----------

